# Mom Dead - Pumilio tads now what?



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,

This morning I woke up to find my Red Cristobal female dead in her tank. 

I got her back in August as a pair and they started courting and breeding as soon as they were put into the tank. So far, I've found at least 8 -10 clutches over the time I have had them. I've seen her transporting several times and I recently had 2 froglets morph out.

Although I have cooled them down, and cut down on misting they would not stop breeding. I did not want to separate them because of the tads in the broms. There are always flies and springtails in the tank and she seemed to stay gravid. He always called to her to feed the tads and they seemed normal. I know that frogs sometimes die for no reason, but I am stumped! 

Could I have over over fed or over bred her? Here are a few pics. from this morning and over the past few weeks. 



Notice the milky white film on her back.


This was here transporting


Group photo


Newly morphed last month


Morphed out a few weeks ago


Dad guarding new clutch


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm that you cooled them down, and she has the skin discoloration makes me wonder if it wasn't chytrid infection. If she had it before dying then I'd lean even more in that direction.

Eggbinding or a nutritional issue from over breeding may be other possibilities. Could have just been a congenital/genetic defect hit, but i would suggest that if you plan to sell the father or any offspring you get a necropsy done, or at least some swab tests and fecals.

Same for froglets morphed and any you manage to save.

You can attempt to use chicken yolk, but most success has been had with other frog or amphibian eggs. Axolotls eggs are probably the easiest to get (cuadata.org).

You can attempt to feed in viv or pull so you are in control and can do water changes if overfed. I'd give them a couple days to eat any eggs the mom left as the further they can go on her efforts the better shot you have to save them.

Beautiful frog and Bummer man, but best of luck. Hopefully some with more actual frog medical experience can chime in, as mine is mostly theoretical.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

If you still have her, and I understand if you don't, I would swab and test for chytrid. It'll cost you about $30 but it will either give you piece of mind or allow allow you to save the froglets and male - as well as any other frogs in your collection. 

For the time being, I would immediately increase the temps to 75-80 until you get test results. For the most accurate test, swab before increasing the temps. 

Many of us can help you with the swabbing, don't hesitate to ask.

Brad


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't want to make light of the situation because it is tragic, but if it turns out to be chytrid due to temperature drop, and the frog actually died on the thermometer... that would be spooky.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

The greyish/discoloration in her head AND legs looks like chytrid.

Since obviously I can't do a lab test just by looking at a picture, I can't guarantee it, but lets put it this way... if that was my frog, I would treat it for chytrid first and just have a test done after the treatment, to make sure the treatment was effective. 

Marta


----------

